# on the glass



## jaytoon (May 19, 2009)

new fish keeper here, 
ive had my tank about 6 weeks now, 
every thing seems fine, 
on the inside on the glass there seems to be *blotches *forming.
they are small, finger print size, just wondering what these are and do
i just wipe to get rid off?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

what kind of blotches? color? texture? 

i can think of a few things to start, coraline algae, hair algae, red slime algae


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Might be diatoms. Have you increased your light exposure recently?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

what color are they?


----------

